# resistencia interna de un amplificador



## josep (Ago 6, 2007)

Hola. en principio felicidades por este foro tan profesional. hace tiempo que os leo y me he animado a escribir una duda.

Me muevo mucho con equipos de car audio y en ellos estan los filtros de corte con filtros paso bajo, paso alto y demas.

mi pregunta va por ese camino. ¿modifica el corte de un filtro el hecho de que el amplificador que lo alimenta tenga mayor o menor resistencia interna????

GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ciri (Ago 7, 2007)

No recuerdo mucho de cuando lo vi en el secundario!!.

pero pensando un poco!!

básicamente los filtros son capacitores y resistencias!..

Por lo que el filtro va a depender puramente de ellos.. conectados a donde estén conectados!.

lo que va a depender que señal entre.. para ver el corte!


----------



## josep (Ago 8, 2007)

Gracias ciri ya tengo una duda menos


----------

